# ethernet nase ? Comment tester ?



## Berthold (17 Septembre 2008)

Soit un *PowerMac G3* Desktop 266MHz (oui, un des tout premiers G3) sous *Mac OS 9.1*. Je souhaite le relier en *ethernet* (parce que je n'ai pas trop le choix) à un iMac sous Mac OS 8.5.

Côté iMac, pas de problèmes de configuration.
Par contre, le G3 m'affiche un message *d'erreur* bien peu explicite à chaque tentative de configuration. Dans le genre :


			
				Mac OS 9.1 sur PowerMac G3 Desktop a dit:
			
		

> Erreur lors de la tentative de connexion ethernet. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion.


Pas au mot près, mais dans l'esprit c'est ça.

Idem avec une autre carte ethernet issue d'un G3 de même génération.

Avez-vous des pistes ? C'est logiciel ? Ça n'a pas l'air physique puisque 2 cartes différentes font réagir à l'identique. Je cherche où ? J'essaie une autre version système ? 

Bref, je dubite, comme tous les dubitatifs. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2008)

Et bien entendu, tu relies ces deux excellentes machines, quoi que peut-être un peu âgées, au moyen d'un câble ethernet *croisé*, et non droit ?


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> Idem avec une autre carte ethernet issue d'un G3 de même génération.


Dans les G3, le port éthernet est *intégré* à la carte-mère !!! alors, tu l'as trouvée où ta "carte ethernet de G3" ???

Tu ne serais pas en train de vouloir utiliser une carte Ethernet PCI ajoutée dans le G3, et qui n'aurait peut-être pas de driver ?


----------



## tsss (18 Septembre 2008)

Tu peux tester la carte de ton G3 en lançant un ping dans le terminal sur l'adresse 127.0.0.1:

MacBook-Pro-de-ju:~ ju$ ping 127.0.0.1
PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.054 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.075 ms

si une réponse comme ci-dessus --> youpi, ta carte est reconnue et fonctionne (vérifies ton câble, ton paramètrage ip ...)
si pas de réponse --> beuh, ta carte est soit non reconnue, soit pire ... HS.


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2008)

Merci à tous les trios de vous pencher sur mon pb.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et bien entendu, tu relies ces deux excellentes machines, quoi que peut-être un peu âgées, au moyen d'un câble ethernet *croisé*, et non droit ?


Là, je dois avouer que j'avais un peu oublié cette subtilité. :rose: Je vérifie mes câbles (car j'en ai essayé plusieurs) dès que possible. Merci. Toutefois, si l'erreur vient de là, je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'iMac ne me renvoie pas le même message d'erreur ?





claude72 a dit:


> Dans les G3, le port éthernet est *intégré* à la carte-mère !!! alors, tu l'as trouvée où ta "carte ethernet de G3" ???
> 
> Tu ne serais pas en train de vouloir utiliser une carte Ethernet PCI ajoutée dans le G3, et qui n'aurait peut-être pas de driver ?


Une carte *Asanté* trouvée sur un G3 MiniTower, donc même génération à trois iotas près. Bon d'accord, je n'ai jamais vu fonctionner celui-là, peut-êter que tout est HS dedans, mais justement, comment savoir ?





tsss a dit:


> Tu peux tester la carte de ton G3 en lançant un ping dans le terminal sur l'adresse 127.0.0.1:.


Heu Mon G3 tourne sous *Mac OS 9* 4Go de DD interne, 256 Mo de RAM (et encore, je l'ai gonflée), je ne pensais pas installer de félin là-dessus. Ce que tu m'indiques a-t-il son pendant sur l'environnement classique ?


----------



## tsss (18 Septembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> ....
> Heu Mon G3 tourne sous *Mac OS 9* 4Go de DD interne, 256 Mo de RAM (et encore, je l'ai gonflée), je ne pensais pas installer de félin là-dessus. Ce que tu m'indiques a-t-il son pendant sur l'environnement classique ?



 exact, malheureusement je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un semblant de terminal sous Classic, désolé pour la fausse piste !


----------



## claude72 (19 Septembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> Une carte *Asanté* trouvée sur un G3 MiniTower, donc même génération à trois iotas près.


C'est probablement une carte 100baseT... et donc il faut lui installer un driver...

Le plus simple (dans un 1er temps) serait de l'enlever et de te brancher sur la prise ethernet intégré au G3 !


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> C'est probablement une carte 100baseT... et donc il faut lui installer un driver...
> 
> Le plus simple (dans un 1er temps) serait de l'enlever et de te brancher sur la prise ethernet intégré au G3 !


C'est à dire que j'ai essayé autre chose que la prise intégrée, parce que j'avais ce message d'erreur. D'où ma tentative d'une 2e prise ethernet, sur carte. Je fouille du côté du driver, tiens, je crois avoir des disquettes Asanté qui traînent.


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2008)

Les disques sont bien partagés, Appleshare est activé et en ethernet ?


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2008)

Justement, Appleshare refuse de s'activer, message ci-dessus à la clef.


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2008)

Ah, j'avais pas compris que c'était lors de l'activation d'Appleshare.
Donc ça te fait ça avec les deux cartes, celle d'origine et la carte Pci/ethernet ?
Si c'est le cas, je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème de driver. 
Peut être un reset Pram complet (3, 4, ou 5 boings je ne sais plus ou le Zap avec TechTool Lite) ou aors un reset de la carte mère si c'est possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2008)

Appleshare qui fait la grève, j'ai eu ça un moment, je ne me souviens plus bien comment j'avais contourné, mais le problème était indépendant du matos, ou du moins de l'infrastructure physique ethernet. Essaie de redémarrer sur un jeu de démarrage 100% Apple ("Mac OS 9 complet" dans le gestionnaire d'extensions, par exemple) et teste, je crois me souvenir, mais c'est loin, donc à prendre avec des pincettes, qu'une interférence entre réseau et imprimante avait quelque chose à voir, mais ce dont je suis quasiment sûr, c'est que je m'en était sorti en neutralisant une ou des extensions.


----------



## Berthold (20 Septembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Peut être un reset Pram complet (3, 4, ou 5 boings je ne sais plus ou le Zap avec TechTool Lite) ou aors un reset de la carte mère si c'est possible.


J'ai zappé la PRAM, 8 boïngs (tant qu'à faire, allons-y, moi non plus je ne sais plus combien c'est), par contre j'ai oublié la NVRAM.
Question : la pile était nase, l'ordi débranché depuis plus de six mois. Un reset carte mère est-il encore utile ? Si oui il se situe où , Un bouton à même la carte, c'est ça (vers la pile ?) ?


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2008)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai zappé la PRAM, 8 boïngs (tant qu'à faire, allons-y, moi non plus je ne sais plus combien c'est), par contre j'ai oublié la NVRAM.
> Question : la pile était nase, l'ordi débranché depuis plus de six mois. Un reset carte mère est-il encore utile ? Si oui il se situe où , Un bouton à même la carte, c'est ça (vers la pile ?) ?



En fait c'est un reset "cuda" 
en général, il faut débrancher l'ordi, déconnecter la pile et appuyer UNE SEULE FOIS sur le bouton


----------

